# injured fish



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

My betta's in the divided tank (alpha and zeta) were actually doing fairly well, until, that is, a four legged meowing criminal decided to knock the top off the tank, and, in the process, tilt the divider.
I don't think the fish could get to each other and fight, what I think happened is that Zeta tried to get around the divider, and tried hard enough that his long fins got really beat up in the process. (This was at night). So, Zeta is looking a little worse for wear.
Still his spunky self, though, swimming around, eating. Doing his betta stuff.
I wonder, though, should I treat the tank for fin rot, as a preventative measure? Or just wait and hope he doesn't develop it. 
Yes, the Betta are now in their very own, covered tanks. I practically ran to the lfs. The feline's will not have the opportunity again to cause havoc...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Plenty of good clean water will help more than the meds right now. You don't want to use meds unless you have to. Do daily water changes with dechlorinated water at the same temp.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Clean dechlorinated water does wonders and unless you start to see transparency in the areas between the webbing do not medicate but then medicate the dickens out of him. NO salt just the meds like Triple sulfa or Tri sulfa or Maracyn Plus or some thing on that order. Maracyn plus is actually my favorite as it medicates the fish and not the water. but it is a bit expensive and sometimes hard to find but very easy to dose with as it is a liquid and you use 1 cc per gallon of tank size every other day. So easy to handle.

Just please watch him close and keep us informed as we do care about him too.


Thanks for the update,

Rose


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

What rose says id do, but id seperate the ill from the Fit.Thats if you can.Seperate tank


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

they were seperated immediately, actually, the injured betta is swimming in a 7 gallon tank right now, seemingly his usual self. Time will tell but I will for sure do what Rose suggested.


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

Zeta Betta died today.
The fin damage was too much. Never saw any hint of Fin rot on him, he ate, and tried to swim to the very end. But he was swimming badly yesterday, and today just couldn't stay off the bottom of his tank for long...


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I am so sorry that he did not make it. It sounds like there may have been more damage than fin damage there. Perhaps there was a fight and he sustained more injuries than we could see. I do sympathize and hope you are okay. It is so hard to lose them and I know it hurts. You have my apologies that we were not better able to help him and if there is anything I can do to help please let me know.

Rose


----------



## fishlover2009 (Aug 3, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your fish. Its always hard to lose a beloved pet. May Zeta rest in peace.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I hope you are okay. It's very hard to lose a little finned friend.


----------

